# Pixie



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

She had 2 little kitten on Friday morning.
Is it normal for her just to have 2?
The dont look like her, which is a a shame as she is stunning. The first born is black and white and the second born is tabby and white. She is a fab mum as she is a young too, only a year and a half. She is fine with me handling them also.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Im afraid I cant offer advice on the number of babies.
Just wanted to say congratulations!!!!

Please post pics when you can


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya, two kits is not necessarily unusual. It depends on how long she was with the male, how many times he had her, and whether or not she rolled after the act.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hiya, two kits is not necessarily unusual. It depends on how long she was with the male, how many times he had her, and whether or not she rolled after the act.


"Had Her" - ROFLLLLLLLLLL

Rolled?  What do you mean?


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL it wasnt a purpose mating. I will soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> "Had Her" - ROFLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> Rolled?  What do you mean?


Normally - when female is in heat and male "had her" - she screams and than rolls on the floor for a few minutes before going back to POSITION again


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Normally - when female is in heat and male "had her" - she screams and than rolls on the floor for a few minutes before going back to POSITION again


Ahhhh! I knew they squealed (because of the barbs) but didnt know the female rolled on the floor!

Do they just keep mating until you take the queen away?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Ahhhh! I knew they squealed (because of the barbs) but didnt know the female rolled on the floor!
> 
> Do they just keep mating until you take the queen away?


I let queen to "desire" for first three days, than let her to mate 3 days ( it makes easier to figure out more sertain time for birthing and for her to have kittens without very long breaks in between) , than taking her away - thougth she stilll might "want him" for a while


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> I let queen to "desire" for first three days, than let her to mate 3 days ( it makes easier to figure out more sertain time for birthing and for her to have kittens without very long breaks in between) , than taking her away - thougth she stilll might "want him" for a while


Desire?? What does that mean?

Someone once told me they only let her queen mate for 1 day so that its easier to estimate the labour. She called it "Control Breeding". Is your "3 days" the same thing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Desire?? What does that mean?
> 
> Someone once told me they only let her queen mate for 1 day so that its easier to estimate the labour. She called it "Control Breeding". Is your "3 days" the same thing?


I meant - when queen began to get into heat - I let her be in this state for three days, than to mate 3 days.....So far I was pretty accurate with dates - normally start counting from the second day of mating.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Brilliant! Excellent advice!

The reason I am asking is because I would like to be pretty sure as I work full time and will arrange annual leave around the time of the birth.

So on the 2nd day of mating you count 65 days? And you have always been accurate?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Brilliant! Excellent advice!
> 
> The reason I am asking is because I would like to be pretty sure as I work full time and will arrange annual leave around the time of the birth.
> 
> So on the 2nd day of mating you count 65 days? And you have always been accurate?


66 actually, but I'd like to be around a couple of days earlier, just in case. Another thing - regarding mating - Dont mate girls every time they want to. But again - every third time. Quite difficult to have her around squeeling and raping hubby - but it makes her to well recover after previous pregnancy and rising kittens; this way every litter would be well fed, she'll have pleanty of milk; whole lot fat and happy. Also - no longer than three times (LOL - this things comes in "three's") as she could have another kind of problems.
Some breeders mating girls "once a year" but queens are sooo differen: one of mine are in heat 3 time a year - and another one 12!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> 66 actually, but I'd like to be around a couple of days earlier, just in case. Another thing - regarding mating - Dont mate girls every time they want to. But again - every third time. Quite difficult to have her around squeeling and raping hubby - but it makes her to well recover after previous pregnancy and rising kittens; this way every litter would be well fed, she'll have pleanty of milk; whole lot fat and happy. Also - no longer than three times (LOL - this things comes in "three's") as she could have another kind of problems.
> Some breeders mating girls "once a year" but queens are sooo differen: one of mine are in heat 3 time a year - and another one 12!


Sorry Babyblonde - we are going off track here!! 

I will only be mating every 9 months anyway (3 times in 2 years). 
So when you are ready to mate them again - you have to wait till their 3rd call? Have I read that correctly?

Sorry for all the questions! Im trying to get opinions and tips from different peeps


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Sorry Babyblonde - we are going off track here!!
> 
> I will only be mating every 9 months anyway (3 times in 2 years).
> So when you are ready to mate them again - you have to wait till their 3rd call? Have I read that correctly?
> ...


Yes - different opinions and a bit different ways. I do mate every third call; I wont risk to wait whole year for the one who's getting in heat 12 times a year as she' could get a _*piometra*_. Althought my breed and my girls (knock the wood) are very big and strong. May be for more gentle and smaller breeds it could be better to breed once a year or something.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> "Had Her" - ROFLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> Rolled?  What do you mean?


If you watch a purpose mating, the female will always roll about on her back after the act, the rolling releases eggs in the female.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> If you watch a purpose mating, the female will always roll about on her back after the act, the rolling releases eggs in the female.


....even in human ones.................


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Yes - different opinions and a bit different ways. I do mate every third call; I wont risk to wait whole year for the one who's getting in heat 12 times a year as she' could get a _*piometra*_. Althought my breed and my girls (knock the wood) are very big and strong. May be for more gentle and smaller breeds it could be better to breed once a year or something.


I googled Pyometra - Interesting stuff!!
So if you have a girl thats in heat 12 times a year how often do you mate her in that year? Am I right in thinking that its is no more than 3 times over 2 years still??

Also - what type do you breed?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> I googled Pyometra - Interesting stuff!!
> So if you have a girl thats in heat 12 times a year how often do you mate her in that year? Am I right in thinking that its is no more than 3 times over 2 years still??
> 
> Also - what type do you breed?


I'll pm you


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> If you watch a purpose mating, the female will always roll about on her back after the act, the rolling releases eggs in the female.


I find it all very fascinating!!!



Anele Jessica said:


> ....even in human ones.................


Better not roll over after then


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Better not roll over after then [/quote]

NOT ALWAYS HELPS


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

> So if you have a girl thats in heat 12 times a year how often do you mate her in that year? Am I right in thinking that its is no more than 3 times over 2 years still??


Each girl is different. Generally speaking three times in two years is enough for the average cat. But if you have a girl that calls much more than the average, then listen to her and mate her every three calls and ignore the '3 times in 2 years' guideline - which are written for and about the average cat.

As long as the girl has recovered her condition and is healthy it should be fine. I think personally I would be inclined to spay the girl after a few litters if she's that persistent though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

As long as the girl has recovered her condition and is healthy it should be fine. I think personally I would be inclined to spay the girl after a few litters if she's that persistent though.[/quote]
I would've too; but the one I am mentioned - is really big girl, eating well, VERY MOMZY, knock the wood - always fool of milk and happy to cuddle and clean any kitten aroung - weather its her' or not. Love her to bits.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> Each girl is different. Generally speaking three times in two years is enough for the average cat. But if you have a girl that calls much more than the average, then listen to her and mate her every three calls and ignore the '3 times in 2 years' guideline - which are written for and about the average cat.
> 
> As long as the girl has recovered her condition and is healthy it should be fine. I think personally I would be inclined to spay the girl after a few litters if she's that persistent though.


So I wouldn't be breaking GCCF rules by mating more than 3 times in 2 years?
And I wouldnt be going against any ethics?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> As long as the girl has recovered her condition and is healthy it should be fine. I think personally I would be inclined to spay the girl after a few litters if she's that persistent though.


I would've too; but the one I am mentioned - is really big girl, eating well, VERY MOMZY, knock the wood - always fool of milk and happy to cuddle and clean any kitten aroung - weather its her' or not. Love her to bits.[/QUOTE]

Awwww she sounds lovely!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> So I wouldn't be breaking GCCF rules by mating more than 3 times in 2 years?
> And I wouldnt be going against any ethics?


You'll have to get an advice precisely for your girl from her breeder; ask about queens' mom and grandmom......


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> You'll have to get an advice precisely for your girl from her breeder; ask about queens' mom and grandmom......


And obviously the more kittens her mom & grandmom has had = the likelihood is she will have the same??


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> And obviously the more kittens her mom & grandmom has had = the likelihood is she will have the same??


it could depend on the sire lines too


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Also - her breeder should advice on how better to feed your breeding girls - which will keep them in top form


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great "off topic" with great advice but....Congratulations Babyblonde to your good self and to your teenage mum,good to hear she is well in her new role


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes can anyone give Babyblonde any more advice?

Myself being a novice is no help at all


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

BabyBlonde said:


> She had 2 little kitten on Friday morning.
> Is it normal for her just to have 2?
> The dont look like her, which is a a shame as she is stunning. The first born is black and white and the second born is tabby and white. She is a fab mum as she is a young too, only a year and a half. She is fine with me handling them also.


CONGRATULATIONS pictures soon please,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by BabyBlonde View Post
She had 2 little kitten on Friday morning.
Is it normal for her just to have 2?
Forgot to say it is quite normal as not every girl has big litters especially new mums


----------

